# Solved: NVIDIA graphics settings not saving on startup



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

For some reason my monitor color is way messed up. It is really dark and just hard to use even with all my monitor settings(brightness, contrast, etc.) as good as possible. Fortunately I found a color correction setting in my NVIDIA display adapter Video-118PCI Series, NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 200/400. I set the color controls and save the custom settings profile and check the box to apply settings at startup (see my attached screenshot), yet every time I start my computer, the dark crappy screen is back. I have to tell it to load the profile I had saved. Why isn't it automatically loading it when I boot up and how can I get it to?


----------



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

bump ^


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

What Operating System are you using?


----------



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=c:\windows\options\cabs /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
Uptime: 0:07:15:40
Normal mode
Gateway, Inc.
GenuineIntel Pentium(r) III Processor 
256MB RAM
64% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (6751MB free)
Available space on drive C: 6751MB of 14293MB (FAT32)


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You can download the driver for that Graphics Card here:

http://db.jaton.com/DownloadSelect.aspx?P_ID=82118K-P32MKO

Just click on the win9x.exe file and then click either FTP-1 or FTP-2 and click RUN.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Did this help you?


----------



## sbarlage07 (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, it worked! Everything's all set every time my computer boots up. Thanks much!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You are welcome


----------

